# Chewing Gum?



## Twinkle (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Can someone clever tell me about chewing gum and tic tacs?  I like the odd bit of sugar free gum (and the odd tic tac) - carbs are high per 100g but obviously small based on the size of the sweet!  Also, as I'm not swallowing the chewing gum, is there any effect?

Sorry, daft question!

Thanks, Jane


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2011)

Not daft at all! I often have tic tacs because they are negligible carbs each and a couple have no impact on my levels. Sugar-free gum shouldn't have much effect either, as they are usually very slow-release carbs and not many per piece.


----------



## Paul (Jul 5, 2011)

No such thing as a daft question here ! I was only thinking about this earlier now I too Know thank's


----------



## FM001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Chew sugar free gum often, helps me relax and its a good way of keeping the teeth clean and the mouth fresh between brushing.


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2011)

Same as Toby, i often have a pack in my handbag, im big into trident splash lime and strawberry,abit of a change from the usual boring wrigleys extra.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 5, 2011)

green extra for me, no effects to sugars thank god, its been a life saver when I came off the fags........

oh how I would enjoy one sitting here digesting my stir fry............


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> green extra for me, no effects to sugars thank god, its been a life saver when I came off the fags........
> 
> oh how I would enjoy one sitting here digesting my stir fry............



No you wouldn't! You've done brilliantly, and you wouldn't want to go through it all again!


----------



## Twinkle (Jul 5, 2011)

Yay!  Thanks folks, minty fresh breath for me


----------

